
Facebook Groups: more control, or hit at Google? - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/10/09/BU861FPT92.DTL
======
Leynos
Do these groups allow you to aggregate the various group walls into your news
feed? That was my main issue with the old groups system. It was a pain to go
though a dozen groups checking their walls for new posts.

If so, I may re-activate my FB account and give this a go.

